# How should a female carry their firearm?



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

What kind of accessories are out there for women to carry. OneTime Sucker brought up a good point on another thread that if you carry a bag with a firearm in it, what is going to prevent a women from losing it to a guy larger and strong than her and getting her gun. I would love for my wife to have a save place to carry. I suggested getting some big new knockers so she could hide a firearm in her cleavage. Dam she wouldn't go for it even after I told her it could save her life.

So what's out there. I know we have a few women on the forum. How about your wifes how do they carry?


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Female clothing doesn't conceal well. I don't like it when my girl carries in her purse. But come to think of it, she's still better off that way than not carrying at all. 

Isn't there some website dedicated to females and concealed carry? Something like concealedcat or corneredkitten?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My wife usually carries in a Galco holster handbag. Sometimes she carries a KelTec P32 in the appendix position, but usually it's the handbag.

Some women do well with appendix, crossdraw and shoulder rigs, but most non-LEO women will just want to use a purse. It has the big drawback of potential loss, but as *propellerhead* noted, it's a lot better than having no gun at all. When in more-dangerous areas like a dark parking lot, my wife normally opens her bag and puts her hand on the gun. This can be done with some discretion.

Just like men, women need to find the carry compromise they are willing to live with.

I believe Kathy Jackson's excellent site is www.corneredcat.com.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

3Reds has two Galco purses. We tried a couple of standard iwb holsters, but the waistband forces the tops of the guns into her side.

Her favorite carry is with a belly pack. She wishes she had started using one of those a long time ago as it frees her hands. The belly pack does well for shopping, but not so well when she has to dress nice, like at work.

WM


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

Check out the Cornered Cat web site.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> what is going to prevent a women from losing it to a guy larger and strong than her and getting her gun.


The same thing that might help prevent a larger and stronger person from getting a gun from a male -- situational awareness. IOW, identifying a potential threat before they are right up next to you, and having your hand on the weapon.

It's the same for males and females, no matter what the method of carry. A guy might carry in a method that is quicker to draw, but he can still be caught off guard, and his one second draw might still not be enough time.

My wife refuses to carry on the belt or in the pocket, but she will carry in her purse or in a jacket pocket. Though I would love to see here carry in a "quicker draw" fashion, I am nonetheless happy that she carries at all, and smart enough not to press the issue. Also, as my best friend has the store-bought boobs, I'm smart enough not to even begin to bring that up with my wife.....

PhilR.


----------



## rahlquist (Nov 29, 2007)

Same problem here. My wife has expressed a desire for a 'girlie' holster for her Ruger P345 and lets just say I may have an easier time finding a leprechaun. If anyone comes up with anything please share!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

My GF actually asked me to buy her a new bag for X-Mas... Go figure. I'm definately looking for a concealed carry version for her Lady-Smith. She's getting her carry permit this month, so, it'll be just in time.

Checking corneredcat and Galco...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U mean they don't carry them like this? :smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## rahlquist (Nov 29, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> U mean they don't carry them like this? :smt082:smt082:smt082


I said Wife not girlfriend. Sheesh.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*carry*

Shipwreck: Sir; I like that:smt023 and the functionality:smt033 
Christmas gonna ccommme early at my house:mrgreen:


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

ROTHFMAO :smt082:smt082, Super SW. Thanks for putting a smile on my face after a loooooong week. You da man :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey - its a P99 too!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## lumbermill (Jan 5, 2007)

NICE!! Thanks Ship! Anywho, Mitch Rosen does make an OWB holster for women called the "Nancy Special." It is designed to keep the butt of the gun out of a woman's ribcage. It's a pretty neat concept.


----------



## rahlquist (Nov 29, 2007)

Well I got my wife a very nice paddle holster off ebay today from ggreen3000 (Gary). I love it and so does she.


















Cant beat something like this for the price! It feels very high quality and my wife even decided she prefers it without the paddle.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

rahlquist said:


> I said Wife not girlfriend. Sheesh.


LOL...The picture was funny this reply comes from a guy that has been married for a while...


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

My finace has to carry my XD in her hands... no room for IWB!










Jeff


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

it took me a few moments to even realize that there was a gun in the picture.


----------

